# New Visa4UK site - no fiance visa?



## PianoMan2112 (Nov 30, 2013)

All I can find is Settlement - Marriage. I wasn't sure if this was the right one or not, and I'm even less confident now that I got to a page asking sponsor info, and fiance isn't even a choice for sponsor's relation to applicant.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't verify information on the new site as I don't have an online profile, but there has never been a category of fiancé(e) but marriage.


----------



## PianoMan2112 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks. I also, in a roundabout way, ended up at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/vaf4a.pdf (the paper version of the form with instructions at the end), and that helps a lot. It also made me realise I'm supposed to enter MY parents' info, not my fiance's parents. (It's a trick - the paper form correctly describes it as requesting info for "your father", then "your mother", then your spouse/partner last. On the new site, it asks the spouse/partner FIRST, then just "father" and "mother".)


----------



## PianoMan2112 (Nov 30, 2013)

And now, then dumbest question ever asked in this forum:

Is a fiance a "Friend" or "Other relative"? (I hate drop-down lists - those are the only 2 choices besides family members like aunt, brother, etc.)


----------



## thewordgirl (Dec 7, 2013)

PianoMan2112 said:


> And now, then dumbest question ever asked in this forum:
> 
> Is a fiance a "Friend" or "Other relative"? (I hate drop-down lists - those are the only 2 choices besides family members like aunt, brother, etc.)


I put Other Relative and then at the end when it asks for any additional information, I explained that my sponsor was really my fiance and only listed as Other Relative because of lack of fiance/future spouse option. I also stated that I had attempted to email their technical support about this (ha, what a joke!) and received no advice. I see a lot of people on here saying to put Friend, and call me paranoid, but it's my fear that whatever underpaid civil servant is flipping through these forms sees Friend and goes "Nope, friends can't sponsor for marriage visas!" without caring enough to dig deeper. I don't know.


----------



## PianoMan2112 (Nov 30, 2013)

Did you get a response yet? If so, any idea if it made a difference one way or the other? (I was worried for the opposite reason - them thinking who's marrying their relative?)


----------



## pinaylove (Sep 20, 2013)

one of my friend rang the ukba and they said put FRIEND on that question.... and explain on the additional information


----------



## shae.jo (Nov 24, 2013)

*New system*



PianoMan2112 said:


> All I can find is Settlement - Marriage. I wasn't sure if this was the right one or not, and I'm even less confident now that I got to a page asking sponsor info, and fiance isn't even a choice for sponsor's relation to applicant.



UKBA's system is a joke and I had to re-apply twice! Unfortunately for me, I was one of the few who got stuck while they were transiting from the old to the new system. I initially applied online on 17th November 2013 under the Fiance visa category and when I went to VFS on the 29th November to submit my evidences, they informed me that I have applied under the wrong category. I was sent back and told to cancel and get a refund for my initial application and make a fresh one under Settlement (Marriage) category. When I asked why is my Fiance visa application invalid, they didn't give me a concise answer and just nonchalantly said I applied under the wrong category. Fortunately, My Appendix 2 was still valid and could be reused for the Settlement (Marriage) application.

So off I go to make a new application on the new UKBA website (2nd December 2013) and managed to complete the form and make a payment on the 4th December, and went to the VFS centre the following morning (5th December 2013) to submit my evidences and documents. 

Thank goodness on my second visit, I did not have much of a problem and submitted my application successfully. Just doing the waiting game now and it's pure torture. :fish2:

As for your other question, I had the same problem and the officers just told me to select 'Other Relative' and add some comments on the Additional Information section. I mentioned that the sponsor is my fiance and that we are not blood-related.


Good luck!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PianoMan2112 (Nov 30, 2013)

pinaylove said:


> one of my friend rang the ukba and they said put FRIEND on that question.... and explain on the additional information





shae.jo said:


> I had the same problem and the officers just told me to select 'Other Relative' and add some comments on the Additional Information section. I mentioned that the sponsor is my fiance and that we are not blood-related.


Figures. How about I just pick Mother and see if anybody notices? :frusty:


----------



## Sam_Anj (Jan 19, 2014)

*Please help with fiancée visa to the uk*



shae.jo said:


> UKBA's system is a joke and I had to re-apply twice! Unfortunately for me, I was one of the few who got stuck while they were transiting from the old to the new system. I initially applied online on 17th November 2013 under the Fiance visa category and when I went to VFS on the 29th November to submit my evidences, they informed me that I have applied under the wrong category. I was sent back and told to cancel and get a refund for my initial application and make a fresh one under Settlement (Marriage) category. When I asked why is my Fiance visa application invalid, they didn't give me a concise answer and just nonchalantly said I applied under the wrong category. Fortunately, My Appendix 2 was still valid and could be reused for the Settlement (Marriage) application.
> 
> So off I go to make a new application on the new UKBA website (2nd December 2013) and managed to complete the form and make a payment on the 4th December, and went to the VFS centre the following morning (5th December 2013) to submit my evidences and documents.
> 
> ...


Hi 
My fiancée is applying for visa for a fiancée visa for uk and I m helping her to fill the form but we are really confused regarding which form to use and how to find the appendix form?

Firstly am I confused about which visa cateory to use and secondly we tired using the settlement marriage caterory but it took us to the end saying confirm application without giving us the option to select the appendix form. 

Since you have recently made this application please can you help us with this query. Thanks


----------



## TokyoRed (Aug 28, 2013)

I thought this was crazy as well applying for a spouse visa - they have aunt, cousin etc on the sponsor drop-down list but not spouse? Madness!


----------



## PianoMan2112 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sam_Anj said:


> Hi
> My fiancée is applying for visa for a fiancée visa for uk and I m helping her to fill the form but we are really confused regarding which form to use and how to find the appendix form?
> 
> Firstly am I confused about which visa cateory to use and secondly we tired using the settlement marriage caterory but it took us to the end saying confirm application without giving us the option to select the appendix form.


That's the other good part - the appendixes aren't filled out online; they're PDFs you need to download from the main web site. You can either print them and nearly fill them out, or if you're really patient, you can fill out the PDF on the computer and then save & print it filled-out. (The patient part is because many of the form fields are too small; you need to find them (I kept hitting Tab to jump between them and typed XXXX to mark them), then increase the length. For multi-line boxes, sometimes you need to type enough words to make it word wrap another line, then increase the height, and repeat.)

I also recommend downloading the main form as a PDF - even through you won't use it to file, it's instructions at the end help filling out the online one.


----------



## PianoMan2112 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Finally found answer to Friend/Other Relative*

UK Border Agency | Family of British citizens and settled persons

The page starts with the following headings:

Family of British citizens and settled persons

Partner
Unmarried or same-sex partner
*Fiance(e) or proposed civil partner*
Children
Adult dependent relatives
Parent of a child in the UK
Going by that, I'm going on the guess that they consider fiancés family members, and I'm changing my application from Friend to Other Relative.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Did you guys have any issue when you made your biometric appointments? I can't get the page to even load to try and make an appointment from Visa4UK! It's making me crazy! I don't know what to even do or try. I've submitted technical error reports to UKBA and WorldBridge (by chance they might actually read them) but there's no instructions or notification that anything is wrong. I'm just getting and error when I click on "Book Appointment"


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Visa4UK site is currently having problems, so wait until after the weekend when hopefully they are ironed out.


----------

